# biowheels are they worth it



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

this is day one of my test to see if a biowheel is worth paying more for. I just got finshed setting up a 10g marineland biowheel tank and I will post pix as soon as it clears up this is for my fathead minnows. I am running this test on two diff filters a topfinn 10 and a manrineland penguin 75 biowheel filter both on 10g tanks. I just cleaned the top finn 10 yesterday so they are both clean.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

Bio-wheel was my first filter. I hate them. Id rather poke my eyes out with a spork than ever use one again. They did nothing but make noise and then just stop working regardless of how many times I replaced parts or bought new units.

Canisters are the way to go. The Rapids Mini Canister works great on smaller tanks.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

i don't like canisters i had one blowup on me so i like the the hang on back filters but this a test to see if the biowheels are worth paying up for i have not had a bio-wheel filter before and want to see if they worked better then a non boiwheel filter not to see if a canister filter was better my friend works with me on setting up my fresh water tanks and he said the best filter of me was a biowheel being that i use only hang on filters and i am not trying to be mean mousie but this is a test book for me to wright down and share what i learn thou all the testing


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

:shock:

That's very hard to read. Could you pretty please try to add some punctuation in there?


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Subscribe!

I am very interested to see how the 2 filters compare. Will you be putting the same number of fathead minnows in with the Topfin filter?

I have 3 biowheels and all are quiet and no problems so far.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

its been a day and the biowheel is running well it has almost cleared the water in my tank. It was really cloudy and the topfin 10 is doing great. I must say this now one tank is tropical wile the other is minnow only. I know its best to run the same fish in both tanks. I really am just running this test to see if it is wise to pay up to 60 buck for a biowheel filter or if a two stage filter is fine.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

its getting close to time to post a pix of the new tank so plz if u have any ideas that would help make this one hell of a tank I am all ears


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

here it is the big boy tank


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

No picture? Can you see it? I can't.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

so far I have to say yes that biowheels are the best bet for a 10+gal tank


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

+1 to Mousie 

I hate those Marine Land bio-wheels. >.< 
I had one that just would not stop making a squeaking noise no matter how many parts I replaced on the thing. If you want a good quiet HOB filter for a 10 gallon, those Aqueon ones are the way to go! Or an Aquaclear.


----------

